# Look what I found... (Mantis XCR EC)



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

Sorry for the crappy pics.

Mantis XCR EC 

Frame found at an old bike shop in a pile of bikes...


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

Tomorrow I will be able to do a complete inspection, hopefully, no surprises


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Nice! Hopefully there's no frame damage. If it's in good shape, a coat of paint will bring that back to life.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Gotta love gem finds!


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

Any idea WIW?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

rudymexico said:


> Any idea WIW?


Thread Fail....and it had so much potential.....:nono:


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

rudymexico said:


> Any idea WIW?


you people are unbelievable. i'm taking up stamp collecting. f.o.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

rudymexico said:


> Any idea WIW?


Depends on what your plans are for it.


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

Bike shop owner has not set the price yet... that was my Question...
to collect all the right parts, but it is hard to source the parts down south...
There are not many parts laying aroung from that era, 1 inch threaded HeadSet and have read that it need a "special" crankset or spindle, something like that?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

laying there like that on the pile, its not worth much to him

2 powerbar wrappers and offer to empty all the garbage cans


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

more importantly, whats it worth to you? make him an offer and see what happens. 

The guys are on you here because you asked what it's worth, they have a "special" thread for that ..'special people" need "special" threads. Gotta keep the inmates in line ya know.


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks da'HOOV I got it now...

Monday will see the shop owner, hope I get lucky.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Looks like a 19in. Maybe a 21 in. NO big deal, finding components for it. I can't see brake bosses but i don't think they had rollercams. BB is not that hard to find parts and deal w/it. Fork is the missing link really but a RS MAG 21 would fit nicely.


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

*Topic Wander, Look What I found Too*

Classic SM Co Coastal Rust...

No PM's please, I'm a real bstrd w my private stash....(TIC) sorta


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

So much Awesome there in corrosion :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Any rust issues with that one Sully?


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

*Rattlecan,WD-40, Some Bondo...some more Rattlecan..*

Good as New,
It says Schwinn approved on the down tube sticker....Need I say More?



Rumpfy said:


> Any rust issues with that one Sully?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I betcha some fixihipster would drop coin for that.


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

Back on topic for the Mantis.

Finally, she is at home.

Soory no camera today for pics...raining anyway...but I believe I gor SN

XC 21828 

Any idea what year of manufacture?


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

Finally @ home...


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

The rear end looks to be in nice condition. Hopefully the front is problem free and you're all set!


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Outwardly, it doesn't look too bad at all. Be sure to post pictures of your progress on the build (but don't ask WIW  )


----------



## dr_balfa (Jan 19, 2012)

frame is very nice, i like that frame


----------



## stratege-0815 (Jan 16, 2006)

Very very nice - I like the paint job. There are not so much piles of frames where you could find something like this in german shops....


----------



## gsoroos (Jan 4, 2012)

That's a nice frame. According to this source Mantis Bicycles you can read the serial # to be: model (XC) size (21) and production number (828) which I'm guessing would be around 1993/94. I don't think you'll find much problem finding parts for it, other then possibly BB spindles. The BB bearings are press fit, and readily available.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Looks like a solid foundation. Rebuild should be fun to see.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Any signature or markings to indicate who did the paint? It looks pretty involved.


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

Nothing on the paint job, I cannot see any signature or markings...NADA


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Go back and look for the fork. It will probably be chrome to match the rear end and it will be straight leg, tange dropouts and threaded steerer. Might have fender mounts on the rear of the dropouts as well. 

Crazy paint job on that sucker. Brake levers and calipers are the right ones too!


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

The original fork is nowhere to be found...

The shop guys told me that it had a Rock Shox, but they dump it.

It does not have the brake levers, only cantis on the back.

I'll go back to the shop to look for the rest of the parts...


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

It has a sticker reading Elemental Jimmy's on the top tube, but I do not believe is related to the paint (?)


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

How to remove the BB?

can I go to a Machining shop and do it or need special something?


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

rudymexico said:


> How to remove the BB?
> 
> can I go to a Machining shop and do it or need special something?


You'll need to remove a circlip on each side where you can see the bearings. Then just give the spindle a few good whacks with a hammer. The spindle and 1 bearing should pop out. Then use a dowel or something similar inserted through the BB shell to knock out the other bearing.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Don't go to a machining shop.


----------



## lowmassmetals (Dec 27, 2010)

Let me know if you decide to sell or trade it, I've been looking for an EC mantis for a while now...


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

Maybe...


----------



## doc Zox (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

*Parkpre Team 925 / MB 4 / forks*

Looking for parts in town...


----------



## vertles (Aug 16, 2009)

*mine from new ... recently "updated"*

Frame (XEC191022) bought new when I lived in Canada - upgraded locally (Gripsports in Melbourne) 3 years ago:
frame repainted
rear triangle rechromed & disc brake mount added
cable guides rerouted (got rid of that pesky front derailleur pulley)
original Yeti fork repainted, disc brake mount added
bottom bracket thread glued in to accept "modern" cranks
new decals based on original designs

Still rides like a dream! (pic available on request:vertles52 @ bigpond.com)


----------

